# Winter Projects 2014/2015



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Time flies when you are having fun! Lets get this started. Keyesville is only four months away. Better get that oxalic acid bath ready, the turtle wax in hand, hope those missing parts show up on ebay soon. Even if you are not planning the trip to the gathering this spring, don't be shy. 

Post em if you got em. I will be back soon to add my own...


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Almost done, just need a nice set of black M730 cranks...my kingdom for set of black ones!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Confession time. 

Been too busy with modern stuff as of late. Have a FS fattie inbound that has me all twitterpated. 

Haven't found anything old as of late that really lights my fire, and any time I ride the old ones I have, it's one ride, mostly out of pity. I love to look at them, talk about them, give history lessons to the curious, etc. Those pesky little wheels though, just lost my fire for 'em as riders. 

One can only have so many garage queens......

Still would love a west coast piece though, have my fill of Merlin, Fat, Serotta, Cannondale etc. 

Were a Ritchey, early Fisher, 'Ham or some other exotica with scissor brakes, etc pop up on my radar? Yeah, if I had the cash at the time, I'd likely get sucked back in, and yes, would ride it a few times just so it felt loved!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Once I find a suitable fork I can start on this.










Found a Best Euphoria poorly listed as a racing mountain bike on Kijiji with a mash-up of odd components. Contacted the builder (Jim Best) and he still has a set of decals, so a repaint is an option. Total long shot, as there were only 5 built. I have a pic of him riding frame #1, but it's from a naked crit in 97, I'm in the pic, so the chances of me posting it are slim and none.......once you remove slim from the equation. 737 group with AMP discs+WI/AMP wheels should finish it off.










Bought this on Kijiji for the straight blade chrome fork, but it's a hair and thee quarters too short for the Mantis. It's growing on me (Gardin is a small custom builder in Toronto), so I think I'll source the rest of the Suntour parts and rebuild it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I've got three to finish up. Part swappin' and clean up on the Salsa, some mechanical business on the Team Comp, and some cleaning on the Fat Chance, maybe tires. And new pics for all of 'em.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I love that Salsa. There is something about it..


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Could it be that it's smothered in awesome?

Really like all of these project bikes. I just finished up an Ibis and a Phoenix. So with 4-5 months of winter and no projects I guess I'm going to take up ice sculpting.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

This one is very close. Just tires holding me up.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And to be completely honest, I'll be spending most of my free time hammering these.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

jeff said:


> This one is very close. Just tires holding me up.


Looking forward to this one.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

This is the easier project:










And this is the slightly harder one:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

More nickel-plated bikes, and this,


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Salut,

Philippe


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

Not sure if this can go in the "vintage" section, so if it needs to be moved let me know. Found this in the basement of a local shop. I'm new to the area, so this was a score for me. It's a 1999 Gunnar Rockhound. Built up, forgotten about, and sold today. Manitou sx-e that still works, Deore hubs laced to 517's, Selle Italia saddle, and a sweet Tomac Bar None handlebar. Build is pretty much all Deore, and was built with what the previous store owner had laying around. All those parts are going onto a aluminum frame, and this one is going to get some of the better components it deserves. Thanks for looking!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

bryco13 said:


> Not sure if this can go in the "vintage" section, so if it needs to be moved let me know.


Not really VRC by what I'd call, the running definition around here, but certainly a nice score, and if you hang parts a few years older than it's vintage, they won't look out of place, and it'll be a sweet vintageesque ride.

Losing the squishy fork in favor of a rigid will give you bonus points too 

And if this is just the beginning, your future contributions will only get better!


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

I was thinking of that on my way home from finding it the other day. What is vintage? 

To me it's the real original stuff and what was produced during the "boom" of mountain biking shortly after. Everything anodized, spash painted, choices beyond just shimano or SRAM. The things I drooled over when I got my first Giant atx 860 that my 14 year old self actually worked and saved for, staring at pages torn out of magazines with Tomac looking fast as hell, wanting the bike he had...those are my vintage days. 

Then I realized, a straight 1 and 1/8th inch head tube, no inset bearings, no tapered BS. A 135mm rear dropout, with this tiny little steel rod with threads, and a lever, like some sort of quick release. A seat post that doesn't drop down with the flick of a lever, a fork with no air fill valve, brakes that don't have to be bled. Steel. Beautiful steel, welded by a person, and last but not least, real wheels! The kind only 26" tall, the kind that can't roll over anything anymore, and are weak and sad and outdated, because, well, because we've been told so. Out of all the bikes I have had, and trust me, there have been more than I can remember, the stuff that used to work still does. I think it was improved on due to boredom. I love some good engineering as much as the next guy, but there's a reason muscle cars get blood flowing in some people the same way a basic hard tail outshines all the new fangled stuff. 
Yes it's technology has been cast aside by a generation of those who will never understand, but for me, I guess all the bikes I have a soft spot for are always going to be looked at as "vintage" by someone. 
And that's all right by me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

That looks interesting Shawn! (and strikingly familiar)


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

My winter project is a little different this year. Not a MTB. Something easy. A few minor parts to source, and a little elbow grease.


----------



## J3s (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Very interesting paint scheme At first the eye says camo then under closer inspection it's a long fade, LOVE IT. With the fillet shape that is a real piece of art. I can't stop looking at it and I have winter projects to get to, bastard


shawnw said:


> View attachment 944377


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

jeff said:


> This one is very close. Just tires holding me up.


I love those.
Wanted one, couldn't find one last winter, so I built a Santa Cruz Stigmata, which is the "newest" bike I own.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

It's official, I now have a winter project


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice! Thread or press in bottom bracket?


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

pressed, got new ones in a bag with it, along with the XT chainstay U brakes


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

chefmiguel said:


> Could it be that it's smothered in awesome?
> 
> Really like all of these project bikes. I just finished up an Ibis and a Phoenix. So with 4-5 months of winter and no projects I guess I'm going to take up ice sculpting.


Chef, you need to start sharing your bike's!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Confession time.
> 
> Haven't found anything old as of late that really lights my fire, and any time I ride the old ones I have, it's one ride, mostly out of pity. I love to look at them, talk about them, give history lessons to the curious, etc.


This ^

My winter project is cleaning much of the excess stuff out of the garage and keeping the riders running. I'm thankful for all of you who are rescuing the taking care of the cool old stuff so I can come here and see it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And thanks for sharing your olds parts with us. 


sgltrak said:


> This ^
> 
> My winter project is cleaning much of the excess stuff out of the garage and keeping the riders running. I'm thankful for all of you who are rescuing the taking care of the cool old stuff so I can come here and see it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

dirtdrop said:


> This is the easier project:
> 
> And this is the slightly harder one:


You've been busy!


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Got this a couple of months ago and plan on cleaning her up.
84' Stumpjumper


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Many of you recall the news from last summer when Tom Teesdale suddenly passed away during the annual Ride Across Iowa

I picked up this bike locally a week or two after his death, as I wanted to honor the man and his work

A beat up old frame but the brazing is just lovely, unfortunately it lost its original fork and stem somewhere along the way

I am leaning toward a dinglespeed build, mix of old and new, really want to build a rear wheel around one of those marvelous Eno Eccentric hubs

And this build would provide a good home for those sweet CBR cranks that I bought off Rumpfy a while back, they've been squirreled away in the parts cabinet way too long!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Just cleaned her up a little, after removing some "patina" her name is evidently Rose, looks hand painted maybe by the crew in Somerville?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

screamingbunny said:


> Just cleaned her up a little, after removing some "patina" her name is evidently Rose, looks hand painted maybe by the crew in Somerville?


Good to see you're still out there Bunny!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

nightshade_rider said:


> Many of you recall the news from last summer when Tom Teesdale suddenly passed away during the annual Ride Across Iowa
> View attachment 945757


 Yeah, that was sad. So glad I was able to communicate with him a bit when I was working on my ol' Mt Tam. Great project NSR. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Always lurking....muhahahahaha


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My winter project starts with this:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice start!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

No builds going on at the moment, although I would love to have had the opportunity to bid on this recently. Really speaks to me... :ihih:


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Benster,

I looked at that and was so torn...... do I want it to be in my size or do I want it to not...... 

Thankfully it was not and the pocket book did not take a beating hahah.....


----------



## SeaTown (Sep 15, 2014)

nightshade_rider said:


> Many of you recall the news from last summer when Tom Teesdale suddenly passed away during the annual Ride Across Iowa
> 
> I picked up this bike locally a week or two after his death, as I wanted to honor the man and his work
> 
> ...


Sweet Mt. Tam! Do you happen to know what year it is? I am currently rebuilding an 84 I recently purchased off craigslist. Most of the decals on mine have faded away or were ripped off, except for the headtube and the top tube label.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

datmony said:


> Benster,
> 
> I looked at that and was so torn...... do I want it to be in my size or do I want it to not......
> 
> Thankfully it was not and the pocket book did not take a beating hahah.....


Lame part is it IS my size and quite frankly would be a much better fit for me than my P22. If I ever get around to selling my Zaskar and the extra/unused parts I have sitting in boxes, I would have some extra funds available for these items when they pop up. I digress.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Benster: Funds:
My winter project this year is to build a vintage bike with as many old parts form my basement as possible. A recent flooded basement (not too bad) unearthed (floated) a parts bin I had forgotten about. I saw it as sign form above…

Of course the rear wheel I had in mind has had it’s flange break just from sitting in storage for 15+ years…I’ll give all of you one guess as to what hub that is!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> View attachment 947530


This?.....


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

We have a winner!

Front super bubba flange broke many years back, but the rear wheel & Ringle Freewheel were fine. So I filed both wheels away in the basement. Got a Sun/Ringle hub a few years back, so I plan on re-building the front wheel.

Pulled out the rear to clean it up, and the flange on that was now broken! It was fine before I put it in storage…oh well.

I’ll scrounge around and just use something else. Now I’m wondering if I should even bother to replace the front with another Ringle time bomb.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Race bike options:









Pit bike primary choice :









Pit bike alternate:


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Brodie Romax*

1989-90 I was told by owner Dave T from the Sunshine Coast {love that place} He mentioned he had a pic of Paul working on his bike after fixing a chain suck problem. Dave bought a suspension fork as soon as they were available soon after buying the bike so he put the rigid fork away. He said the Manitou fork didn't handle very well then he got injured and the bike was stored. Crap the orig fork is sure deserving of the frame so alas they are together again in holy matrimony.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree, that Brodie fork is sweet! (and so is the rest!)


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Remember this little widget?


----------



## lowntegra (Dec 23, 2013)

that a bearing? cable guide of sorts?


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

Action Tec Dry Valve?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes indeed!
I bought this in the mid 90’s, for my Indy Deluxe (didn’t have the heart to drill into a brand new frame) and finally found a use for it. 

My winter project goal is to utilize as many old parts in my basement collection as possible. I have more stuff than I thought. 

Some things have hit me like “I remember when I bent that”, to “when and why the hell did I buy this?”


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

We had those in stock for years, sold 0 of them. Don't know where they ended up.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

chefmiguel said:


> We had those in stock for years, sold 0 of them. Don't know where they ended up.


Most likely they ended up at NASA. Slightly over-engineered drain-hole. 
But I'm glad I finally used it!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Team Keysville*

The mint green projects done


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

rismtb said:


> The mint green projects done


Are all of those yours?


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes I know, clamp it to the seatpost.  I would if there was one. Previous owner broke the seatpost off really bad trying to remove it. I am in the process of getting that out. I know it will be sacrilege but it is getting a repaint. There are quite a few more spots of rust on it than the picture indicates, it has some dings, and I was able to find a NOS sticker set for it (thank you Iamkeith!!).

Since there are a few dings in it, so going to have Rodriguez here is Seattle braze in some fill for those and then I will smooth it. Shooting for no bondo in it so it will take some time. Still trying to decide on color and if it will be wet or powder. If it is wet I might do it myself as I have some very nice quality automotive guns at the house and have painted whole cars before with good results.

Original build on this was for some reason all DX but I will be rectifying that with all M900/901 and XT Thumbies. Will be shimming the seatpost so I can run a 27.2 XTR post and saddle will be a gorgeous Ideale Rebour that I picked up.

Still torn on what headset I will run. I have a very nice condition King that you can never go wrong with obviously but I also have a very nice condition Durace that I am thinking about using. Still unsure on what bar/stem combo I will run on it...... decisions decisions......


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

YakimaDeathYaks said:


> Are all of those yours?


I wish I could say no but yes lots of time on my hands. When I started I refined my collecting to early Ritchey's up to 1986 but when I put out the feelers 4 yrs ago I was surprised how many turned up and are still turning up. I would sell but I don't want to flood the market. ha ha


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

I bought this 2002 GT Backwoods for $100, really thinking about tearing it down and replace everything with new parts and turning it into a XC budget bike.
Do you guys think it will be worth it??


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Just turn that seat post around and I’d say your already good to go for a budget bike. I wouldn’t replace “everything”, just stuff that is worn out (cables, chain, brake pads, better ties, tubes, etc).


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

rismtb said:


> I wish I could say no but yes lots of time on my hands. When I started I refined my collecting to early Ritchey's up to 1986 but when I put out the feelers 4 yrs ago I was surprised how many turned up and are still turning up. I would sell but I don't want to flood the market. ha ha


Screw you.....that is an awesome foursome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Just stripped the whole bike, the frame itself weights 2235gram (4.9 Lbs).
Is that heavy for today's standards??


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Nah, put it back together and ride the **** out of it. The difference in frame weight between a "light" and "heavy" frame is often no more than the difference of carrying a full water bottle or not. Go get that thing dirty.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rismtb said:


> The mint green projects done


Cool line up! You really bringin' all four to KV? That'd be rad.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

This is a great topic, and genre of the mtb history. I have a question though. I totally respect the vintage rides, the innovative parts and frame designs that originated and shaped the sport of mountain biking, and have owned and raced many in the past. I recently took on a project that I'm wondering what opinions others have with it. As a little background on me, I restore "concourse" level cars and motorcycles, so I do appreciate and respect what ORIGINAL means. Being a car fanatic, I do understand trends within the culture, where an older vehicle is rebuilt in a modern way. "PRO touring" is a classification for this. Take an old car (ie. A 66 Ford Mustang ), rebuild the suspension, brakes, modern motor and trans, etc. And create a vehicle that in all intents and purposes, will run with or outrun any new vehicle/sports car, etc.. I cringe when some vehicles are done in this way, as some should ONLY be restored, and others don't have that exceptional value and can be "Frankenstein ed".. Reason this is on my mind is because I'm 'Frankenstein ing" a xc race bike now. It's a 1998, so not as old as a lot posted here, but very old by today's standards. Kind of a "ProTouring" XC bicycle... 
So anyway, what say you?? Opinions? Why not do this to those older GT Xizang, or Titanium DEAN hardtail from similar years as mine..?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Restoring: I’ve done a few cars in my past, and know exactly what you’re talking about. Some bikes beg to be 100% period correct, or the way they came from the shop. Others…well, i think close is ok. Example: the bike I’m doing for my winter project. My goal is to build a bike “close” to the time it came out. I’m not going to worry about if the x-ray shifters came out 2 years after my bike was made, as I’ve always bought frames and built myself. It’s going to be a rider, not a museum piece. That said, I’m not building it as a 9 speed, even tough I have those parts lying around.
Older frames to me, should be “close” with parts.
A brand new disc only fork seems odd (to me) on something like a P-23.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

@KDXdog so you understand exactly what I'm talking about. The bike in question is going to remain with its original SID fork, and I've decided to not strip it down and repaint it. But the modern performance parts, (1x10 setup with carbon cranks, carbon seatpost, bar,stem,, wheels)to make it an old bike with modern parts (pro touring).


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Decided to add disk brakes and repaint the GT.
Started off by cutting off the V-brakes adapters.


----------



## Ted Andkilde (Jul 13, 2014)

chefmiguel said:


> We had those in stock for years, sold 0 of them. Don't know where they ended up.


They appear to be still in business, they were factory fitted to mid 90's Rocky Mountains IIRC.

Cheers, Ted


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

lowntegra said:


> that a bearing? cable guide of sorts?


Equally adept.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Haven't even started on the XCR yet (still looking for a fork), and this is on the way.










And finalized the deal for the Goat. Picking it up Saturday. It'll be easy to finish. Swap the Special Ed seat for a Flite, the Ourys for Porcipaws, put on some 730 pedals and it's done.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DFA said:


> Haven't even started on the XCR yet (still looking for a fork), and this is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could use the Specialized saddle. Always wanted to try one.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

I so totally forgot to take photos of the bike after I had finished sanding it and doing 2 coats of primer.
This is what it looks like after 2 coats of orange, will be doing 2 more orange coats and a clear coat.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

@Carlos Vicente That looks great! I'm actually painting a vintage XC bike right now that same color. Love it. Keep the updates on the build coming


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

rikaguilera said:


> @Carlos Vicente That looks great! I'm actually painting a vintage XC bike right now that same color. Love it. Keep the updates on the build coming


Thank you for the encouraging words, I'm doing my last coat of paint tonight.
Hopefully I can get the clear coat done Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Carlos Vicente said:


> Decided to add disk brakes and repaint the GT.
> Started off by cutting off the V-brakes adapters.


Nice job, came out smooooth by the look of it.

Being the vintage forum, most people here would cut off the disc tabs and leave the rim brake studs. 

Grumps


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

My "winter" family cruiser. Nothing special, but easily my most comfortable bike.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Picked the Mud Slinger up yesterday. Exactly as it was when 01retro built it 9 years ago.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Linoleum said:


> My "winter" family cruiser. Nothing special, but easily my most comfortable bike.


That's a good looking cruiser, I need me one of those to go get beer.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

DFA said:


> Picked the Mud Slinger up yesterday. Exactly as it was when 01retro built it 9 years ago.


Sure is nice and clean, there is something about hardtail bikes, they all look good no matter how old they are.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Being the vintage forum, most people here would cut off the disc tabs and leave the rim brake studs.
> 
> Grumps


Very valid point, I guess I'm going to try to turn this vintage bike into something more modern and up to date.
I hope it turns out OK. Doing my clear coat today, hopping to get a photo up before days end.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Painting and prime all done.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Carlos, it looks good. And yes, turn the vintage bike into a cool cross of old and new. That's what I'm doing with the build I'm currently doing.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

After further investigation of the BB, I realized it was grinding a little I decided to replace it with a new Shimano BB UN26.
The new BB is 47gram lighter.
A little bit of lithium water proof grease and the install is done.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


>


I'm digging the pink. So cool. What size is that?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

MRC ti spindle & White Brothers Ti bolts. Originally on my 1st gen (1988) Monster&#8230;been on the shelf for 20 years&#8230;back from the dead for my winter project...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The tt is 23" c to c and the seat tube is 20.5" c to c. I think that puts in 21" territory for official sizing.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Crank have been installed, I decided to keep the original crank, I did painted it 3 coats of black plus a few clear coat.
The reason I decided to keep original crank do to light weight, Crank arms and BB only weigh 818Gram, pretty reasonable on this day and age. I am going with a single ring 30T, waiting for it to come in.


----------



## The Gooch (Dec 21, 2014)

Took this shitty picture with my laptop, when I get my new phone I'll repost. Its a 2003 Fire Mountain set up for road use doing courier work, but all it needs for cross season is a new cassette and some knobbies. Sitting 2 bikes back from it is a 1990 Fire Mountain in blue and white splatter paint that I can't wait to get started on.

Does anyone have a sticker set for a late 80's/ very early 90's Kona Fire Mountain? I could sure use a set... also, does anyone know what size quill is on a 1990 fire mountain? I have a 22.2 that seems to be just a tad too big.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

The Gooch said:


> also, does anyone know what size quill is on a 1990 fire mountain? I have a 22.2 that seems to be just a tad too big.


1" quills are either 7/8" (22.2) or 13/16" (21.15mm). The smaller size was used on bikes much older than 1990 and some BMX, though most BMX were using 22.2 by the late 80s.

What fork is it running? I would have thought 22.2 would have been the correct size. I'd check the steerer to make sure it's not out of round, or there's nothing inside that's preventing the quill from inserting. Also, check the quill and make sure it's round. I had an ITM road stem once that wasn't round and just wouldn't play nice, so it can happen.

Grumps


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Just installed the rear derailleur, kept the same on that came with the bike, it was in good shape, moves smoothly, I really wanted a 10spd, but decided to stay with 9.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Wheels have been put together, I kept the stock tires as they are brand new, and stock cassette 9spd (11-32)


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's my winter project: Replace the thumb shifter mounts (first 2 pics) I previously made to put thumbies on drop bars.

Need to print out & test for flex & clamping strength


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Those look like they will be nifty...... far and away my favorite shifters of all time.....


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Retro Dude said:


> Here's my winter project: Replace the thumb shifter mounts (first 2 pics) I previously made to put thumbies on drop bars.
> 
> Need to print out & test for flex & clamping strength


Looking good, post updates I'd really like to see the finished product


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Retro Dude said:


> Here's my winter project: Replace the thumb shifter mounts (first 2 pics) I previously made to put thumbies on drop bars.


Nice looking work!

If I might be so bold as to offer a thought? A nice clear through groove from say, 2 oclock to 5 oclock on the band in the bottom rendering would be sweet.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Decals have been put on the bike.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Blackspire Snaggletooth 30T chainring has come in with a few other goodies.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

A project done.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow DC, you manage to turn out some stunners over and over again... 

Congrats!

Ben


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

That would look good in California next month DC.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It would look good in California, only I won't be able to come with it.

Thanks Benster. It was a neat day for a photograph.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> A project done.


Dark green?

That's a purty one DC!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Dark green?


Black!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Black!


Still good, must be the snow throwing the balance off, but man, those lines, yum!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Seven year project done


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Seven year project done


I feel better.

You are on a roll this week!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Man, I love the Mantis. Not sure how I feel about the Fat, but it is certainly unique-- I like the stance.


----------



## apollo_f1 (Oct 31, 2014)

*My winter project: '93 Rocky Mountain Equipe*

Here's mine project. I bought it new in the spring of 1994 and love riding it. I've decided to modernize it a bit, and have a vintage RockShox SID coming (80mm). I haven't decided on what I will do with the drive train, 2x9 or 10 is mostly likely or possibly 1x10 if I can live with the lack of either low or high end.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice looking work!
> 
> If I might be so bold as to offer a thought? A nice clear through groove from say, 2 oclock to 5 oclock on the band in the bottom rendering would be sweet.


Thanks, yeah it could use a small style groove. Need to modify for a set of 25.4 WTB drops I just picked up.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> A project done.


DC, another stunning build.

Any back story/history on this one? I'd love to hear about it.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Seven year project done


Alright, I need to know...why seven years? was Tim helping with the build?

Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Alright, I need to know...why seven years? was Tim helping with the build?
> 
> Steve


Dude, I found the bars for my Mountain Goat project, and it only took me a short three years.

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

tductape said:


> Dude, I found the bars for my Mountain Goat project, and it only took me a short three years.
> 
> Patience is a virtue.


Haha....I'm without patience and virtue.

What's the status on the Champion, and that snazzy black Ritchey?

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Any back story/history on this one? I'd love to hear about it.
> Steve


The build is almost all original, so I didn't do much more than a careful cleaning.

This changed hands a few times, but I bought it from VeloCult when they were making the move from San Diego to Portland. They offered a lot of bikes for sale, although this one was not mentioned but something I had my eye on for a while.

More to come.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Alright, I need to know...why seven years? was Tim helping with the build?
> Steve


Primarily because it required a re-paint, so it hung from the rafters and the purple parts sat in a box for a long, long time. Obviously it's not a bike that fits me, so the motivation wasn't high to complete the project at the expense of other projects.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Chainring and chain have been installed.
Unable to do the front, waiting for the headset, order it from the LBS thinking would get it faster, 3 weeks later still don't have it. Could've ordered from CRC and would already be here.
As much as I want to support the LBS, I keep getting disappointed time after time, plus it's more expensive than CRC.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Shimano XT-Saint RT81 Ice-Tech CL Disc Rotor installed.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Headset has been installed


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Stem and front fork have been installed


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Handlebars are on.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Bike is slowly coming together.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Brakes have been installed and tuned along with shifter, which still needs tuning.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Takes a long winter to turn a vintage bike into that.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Takes a long winter to turn a vintage bike into that.


If ever.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

So, how is everyone's winter project going? We've seen the progress on the orange GT. Anyone else with a followup?

I finished up the 1983 Specialized Expedition:


It's been on a couple of 200k randonneuring brevets.

Here's a writeup on the resto
Crankbased: 1983 Specialized Expedition


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I promised myself no more projects. That worked out well.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice work Joe, always lusted after the one that hung in my local shop growing up back in the 80's....

56?


----------



## apollo_f1 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Upgraded Rocky Mountain Equipe*

Here is my mostly finished winter project. I am still messing with the stem height, with the taller SIDs (compared to the original Quadras), the handlebar height is off and once I get that right I will trim the excess steerer tube. It's a 1993 Rocky Mountain Equipe, and now that I think about it, all that remains from when I bought it new in the spring of 94 is the frame, seat post clamp and front wheel.

The upgrades include a 1x10 drive train featuring Turbine Cranks, a 32T narrow wide chain ring, an 11-36 XT cassette and XT rear derailleur. The cockpit is Ritchey alloy bars, Avid levers and an XTR shifter.

This picture is from just before it's first test ride yesterday, and I am very happy with how it rides. The low gear is a bit lower than the original DX low and coupling that with 2.8 less pounds of stuff I think it will quite nice on the roads and trails in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My project's almost there&#8230;


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice work Joe, always lusted after the one that hung in my local shop growing up back in the 80's....
> 
> 56?


Thanks Mendon. 58cm


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Joe Steel said:


> Thanks Mendon. 58cm


Damn, my size.

Wishful thinking on 56


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Damn, my size.
> 
> Wishful thinking on 56


yes. 58.. nOthing beats the ride of those expedition, randonneuring 700c bikes. Fast and comfortable everywhere.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Grips and pedals are installed, pedals already a little dirty from an hour ride, heheheh


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

She is complete and ready to roll, it's been a great winter project, I really had a great time building up this bike, now it's time to go have fun with it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Please tell me you intend to raise the saddle.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Please tell me you intend to raise the saddle.


... and extend the stem.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is the large Bonty Race I have been working on. At some point needs a salsa stem and a XTR seatpost, but overall very happy with it. It rides very nice and despite me generally hating Mag 21s..... this one is not too shabby. Holds air really well, still has good movement, etc.

I am still tossing around if I will keep this one as well as the medium that's on its way or whether this one will be rehomed frame wise. It is awfully pretty so I might just have to keep it too. 

I had just taken it for a quick spin down to the trail just away from the house and clicked this when I got back. Hopefully one of these days I will get a bike shop back in that garage..... being told less than 6 more weeks..... but after 5.5 months not going to hold my breath......

I will get some better pics when I go get it dirty....


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

As received. Almost done.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Sycip?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

KDXdog said:


> Sycip?


Yes sir! More R than V or C - it's only 4 years old. When I saw it I thought - that's exact bike I wanted from the new Fat Chance. Got it reasonably cheap and have blown my budget to smithereens doing right by it.

Isn't that always the way?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

KDXdog said:


> My project's almost there&#8230;
> View attachment 978746


Those re-pop collars look amazing. Always wondered why those were so faithfully reproduced.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Did you get the orange medium? I almost went for it..



datmony said:


> View attachment 981504
> 
> 
> Here is the large Bonty Race I have been working on. At some point needs a salsa stem and a XTR seatpost, but overall very happy with it. It rides very nice and despite me generally hating Mag 21s..... this one is not too shabby. Holds air really well, still has good movement, etc.
> ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Yes sir! More R than V or C - it's only 4 years old. When I saw it I thought - that's exact bike I wanted from the new Fat Chance. Got it reasonably cheap and have blown my budget to smithereens doing right by it.
> 
> Isn't that always the way?


Budget? What is it? It's a good name for a dog... it sounds good.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to colker1 again.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> My project's almost there&#8230;
> View attachment 978746


Early Yo? Not w/ those cstays. Wicked lite? Not w/ that BB. Wicked w/ top tube cable routing? Rare bird.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to colker1 again.


That Sycip is seriously sweet.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

colker1 said:


> Early Yo? Not w/ those cstays. Wicked lite? Not w/ that BB. Wicked w/ top tube cable routing? Rare bird.


91 Monster. More details to come soon.

Those collars I found on the "bay from a music company, some experimental part they had made (I think) for a drum kit. Nice aluminum, a bit oversized, but look like the ones Roddy stopped making.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Done! 1991 Monster FAT
I'lll post more detail in the FAT thread eventually, but short story: build a bike with parts from my parts bin. Not a full correct restoration, but a rider using parts that, I used in the past. I bought the frame, seat post, locking collars, decals, BB collars & bearings, new chain & cables.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yo fork?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bonti CX*

A few concessions were made for rideability. Tires, bar tape, pads, cable/housing. Pedals are a season or 2 off. For the most part though this is how I would have built it in 94-95.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

early monster> wishbone changed later.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

colker1 said:


> Yo fork?


Not Yo, it's a Big One Inch.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Not Yo, it's a Big One Inch.


Good for you it's on a rider and an early monster instead of the usual bling yo eddy or an overpriced ebay queen.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Not Yo, it's a Big One Inch.


would you please measure the wheelbase? I am curious how the different rake on the BOI changes geometry.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

colker1 said:


> would you please measure the wheelbase? I am curious how the different rake on the BOI changes geometry.


Wheelbase is 41.25", center to center. 
Pretty sure my BOI is a pre "sus-adjusted" model.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Wheelbase is 41.25", center to center.
> Pretty sure my BOI is a pre "sus-adjusted" model.


slightly longer.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Finally done.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Great color, nice mix of new and old technology. Let's see more of that fork


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

chefmiguel said:


> Great color, nice mix of new and old technology. Let's see more of that fork


I love it. Minimally suspension corrected, nothing wacky.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Love the color! Are those Ardents in gumwall?

Have an incoming project that needs it's crappy Bontrager path slicks removed, that could be a viable option.....

But, it's not winter anymore


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Love the color! Are those Ardents in gumwall?
> 
> But, it's not winter anymore


Yup, Ardents in gumwall. It snowed here in Winnipeg last week, does that count? As long as it's done before the Stanley Cup, it counts as winter in my book.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> It snowed here in Winnipeg last week, does that count?


Indeed it does. Snowed here last week too.

I was more saying that my project will commence post winter really, as I don't even have it yet.

Hope to hear from JWesty very soon though (as well as owe him a beer)....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> I love it. Minimally suspension corrected, nothing wacky.


Riding impressions!!!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Riding impressions!!!


Saturday I hope.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

colker1 said:


> Did you get the orange medium? I almost went for it..


Hadn't seen your reply. I went with an orange medium but I don't think it is the one you are thinking. The guy had it listed as a Race Lite 17" but something in the way the picture looked told me it was smaller. He had it for sale as the full bike and it wasn't moving.

Ended up buying the frame, seatpost, and pedals from him. When I got it I realized that he was totally wrong and it was not a Race Lite at all but a Race. Still a cool frame though and in nice condition.

It still has the two piece stays but it doesn't have the roller for the front derailleur, so I guessing it must be late late 94 or early 95. Assuming pre buyout but I can bet they were courting him already. 















Here is as it was pictured and then here is how it is shaping up build wise. Excuse the storage mess that is my dining room at the moment, it got relegated to storage room until the house is rebuilt.

With it being a later frame it is going to be all 950 except XT 732s cause who needs indexing.  I bought that SID years ago in anticipation of the p-series Ritchey that has never found its way into my life. I know that Rockshox made the 1" version for Ritchey but does anyone know if they were ever sold elsewhere?

Stem on there is a Bontrager but is hideous, bars are blech but good for fitment purposes. I am building up some wheels for it right now. Unfortunately those are coming along slow as I am not a super good wheel builder but whatever, the only way to be one is to build a bunch so I am slowly muddling through. They are built but just finalizing the dish and tensioning.

Hopefully should be a nice riding bike once its done.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

datmony said:


> Hadn't seen your reply. I went with an orange medium but I don't think it is the one you are thinking. The guy had it listed as a Race Lite 17" but something in the way the picture looked told me it was smaller. He had it for sale as the full bike and it wasn't moving.
> 
> Ended up buying the frame, seatpost, and pedals from him. When I got it I realized that he was totally wrong and it was not a Race Lite at all but a Race. Still a cool frame though and in nice condition.
> 
> ...


the one i was looking at had no decals.. and it was a race lite. I like your build so far and i would look for a black seatpost.. You will eventually find a salsa ahead 1in.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I figured that was the one you were looking at. I had made that guy an offer on his but he declined it, comically he has since lowered his price to nearly what I offered him on it. 

I am not sure where I will end up on the post color and what not. I have another Black Control Tech post from the small bonty I had gotten (that was supposed to be a medium) and I am also continually keeping my eye out for a XTR post which is my most desired direction.

I always am looking for nice salsa stems but I don't think I will run one on this. The eventual setup that I want is to have run an original Crowbar on this one. And with that welded on support bar, I will need a removable face plate stem. 

All things in due time they say......


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Update: I'm really liking this bike!
Steers really quick, every things working as it should.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Finally got all the parts I picked up over the winter at least to the point of being pre-staged and ready for sorting.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Update: I'm really liking this bike!
> Steers really quick, every things working as it should.
> View attachment 990451
> 
> View attachment 990453


they are fun and comfy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> Finally got all the parts I picked up over the winter at least to the point of being pre-staged and ready for sorting.


You got some work to do dude!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Some of my projects. I've got a couple others in need of photos.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

All winter to get a bottom bracket out? Pffff...


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh how I want a Phoenix like that one. The two main things I feel like is missing from my collection is a Phoenix and a p-series...... Some day.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> All winter to get a bottom bracket out? Pffff...


Fcuk the guy that owned it before me!



datmony said:


> Oh how I want a Phoenix like that one. The two main things I feel like is missing from my collection is a Phoenix and a p-series...... Some day.....


First year non-suspension corrected with CS RC mounts. When it'd done, it may give some of the best Phoeni a run for their money as the greatest Phoenix ever.


----------



## J3s (Jun 24, 2013)

Started this project in the winter but ... to much things (projects) to do and to little time. At this time the frame is of to paint hoping to getting it build this month. 
I can't wait to ride it....


----------

